

Google Account History - footpath
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2014/06/google-account-history.html

======
footpath
Note that before this existed, you would have to go into Youtube/Google
Maps/etc. individually to view your history settings. Comments from here
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6873032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6873032))
and here
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7804350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7804350))
show that many users may not be aware that they had history turned on, so a
centralised settings page will hopefully raise a bit more awareness.

